# Painter needed in SoCal area



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello members. My girl is in need of some one to repaint/restore her Elgin "Miss America". Are there any members here that would like to undertake the task of helping restore her to her former beauty? Or might know of some one that can? I myself can take care of the disassembly,repairing mechaincal parts & reassembly. I'm just not much of a body or paint kind of guy, much less able to recreate the original colors,schemes & finishes. Thank you for any info or tips. You may PM or email me anytime. Mike
fourspd2894bbl65@yahoo.com


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in Vegas and could help you out a little Possibly.  Depending on what you need.  I have a full time job and a family, but I restore bikes to all levels from basic clean up to full blown chrome and paint.  I am not a pro, but I think I do good work.  Look for my Elgin paint going on thread.

Pm me and let me know what your thinking and maybe I could handle some parts for you if you feel like shipping.


----------

